# Anal Glands!



## Rexandbaby (Aug 4, 2008)

My JRT has been dragging her butt for a while now, and I have had the vet show me how to express. I truly hate doing that, but have done it to help her. Of course, many of you know that I will be switching to Raw, and am hoping to solve that problem with the food. But for now, still using half my bag of kibble up, although I have bought some RMBs and have tried that with them to see how they reacted to them.
I don't know if it was the bones, or what, but I started adding a heaping teaspoon of pumpkin in her dog dish every morning. No more butt dragging. She has only had 2 bones in 2 weeks, but the pumpkin every morning for the same two weeks, so what do you think changed?


----------



## rockymtsweetie82 (Jul 24, 2008)

Maybe the pumpkin in her bowl is helping the bowelmovement come more freely? I have no experience with butt dragging or anal glands, so I really don't know, but that's my first opinion.


----------



## Rexandbaby (Aug 4, 2008)

Bump! I would like to know more about this!


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

pumpkin is supposed to be good for regulating dogs' BMs. On the other hand, i tried it on my older dog and it did not sit too well with her.


----------



## rockymtsweetie82 (Jul 24, 2008)

I only thought it might help with softening them because it's new to her diet. That's why I thought it might be helping in that respect, but perhaps as her body gets used to it, it might not help as it is now? I'm not sure. I'll be experimenting myself with some different foods and my dogs here soon. So I'll have to keep an eye on any changes that go on with them.


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

Rexandbaby said:


> I don't know if it was the bones, or what, but I started adding a heaping teaspoon of pumpkin in her dog dish every morning. No more butt dragging. She has only had 2 bones in 2 weeks, but the pumpkin every morning for the same two weeks, so what do you think changed?


Hehe, thats what happens when you do 2 things at once. Both bones and pumpkin will cause the stools to get more solid. In the natural scope of things, solid stools express anal glands. The hard stools expressed the glands and no more butt rubbing. :smile:

The firmness of stools is pretty easy to regulate on a raw diet.


----------



## Rexandbaby (Aug 4, 2008)

What ever it is bones or pumpkin, I am just so glad that it is working!!


----------

